
Apple Pay now available as person to person through iMessage - asimpletune
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2017/09/ios-11-available-tomorrow/
======
gnicholas
but:

[https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/18/apples-imessage-based-
mobi...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/18/apples-imessage-based-mobile-
payments-service-wont-be-arriving-tomorrow-in-ios-11/)

------
turingbook
Obviously a copycat of Wechat.

